# TAG Heuer Formula 1 Alarm



## Watch Watcher (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I recently got myself a Tag Heuer Formula 1 Alarm. I noticed there isn't much out there in the way of opinions and reviews, so I thought I'd remedy that a little. I'm sure everyone here can Google it if they want technical details, so I'll just mention it's part of their F1 line and looks rather like the Indy 500 (apologies for the lack of photos but my camera's gone blinkers) but has an alarm function rather than chronograph. The case is 45mm across, including the crown, and the same lug to lug. 

Before I get started, the scores I've allocated are based on my personal priorities and preferences, but I've included in the write-up anything that I can think of that could be important to someone. That way, people can come to their own conclusions based on their own needs and priorities.

*The bracelet:*

I was very impressed with the bracelet. I don't notice the extra weight of the solid links, but they still do an excellent job of balancing out the weight of the case. To me, the links are also the perfect size. They are smaller than some I've tried on which feel jagged or segmented, but still large enough that I don't worry about their mechanical strength. Because each link hinges in the middle, the bracelet can fold flat on itself with no minimum radius, meaning it can be forced flat (if taken off and put in a pocket for instance) without any damage

I'm also a big fan of the brushed finish. While I did like the brushed/polished combination of the Aquaracer Alarm I also tried on, I think it would have seemed a little fussy on the smaller links of the F1. 

My only problem with the bracelet is with the clasp, and that's more personal preference than anything else. The engineer in me doesn't like the fact that to open the clasp, you simply force the protrusions holding it closed over each other, and likewise to close it. The more experienced members on here may well correct me but it wouldn't amaze me if with regular use they wore smooth and the clasp stopped working. I also prefer the more precise action of push button clasps as I have quite short fingernails and opening it can be a touch painful. Still, I don't think that's much of an issue overall.

I know a few people have a problem with friction pins but personally I don't. My trusty drawing pin with carefully domed tip made short work of adjusting it, and the sprung pins at the clasp mean I can expand/shrink it by one graduation, so when it gets hot and my wrists swell all I need is a paperclip, rather than a specialist miniature screwdriver.

I'm no diver, and if I was I'd damn sure not wear this watch while diving (it may be waterproof but that doesn't stop me scraping sand across the nice polished bezel). Still, the divers' extension is a fun little addition. Plus, it allows the watch to fit round the top of my bedside lamp, so I can find it easily when I'm trying to turn its alarm off at 7.00am with my eyes scrunched shut.

10/10 - Not my favourite clasp, but the look and feel of the bracelet means it wouldn't be fair to dock it a mark.

*The case:*

The case is brushed like the bracelet but the bezel, crown and alarm button are mirror polished. Unlike it seems to look in most photos I've seen this actually gives the watch a very pleasing appearance, giving it a slight sparkle and highlighting detail without looking the least bit gaudy. I did think the number markings on the bezel were unnecessary (I know where 7 o'clock is thank you very much) and gave the watch a slight 'desperately want to look sporty' vibe, but on consideration I think they're a worthwhile addition as they break up what would otherwise be a bit of an expanse of silver. 

Before I leave the bezel, I should probably mention that unlike most of the Formula 1 series, it is fixed. For me at least that's a blessing. I've already said I won't take it diving so I'd never need the bezel to rotate, and if it did whenever I knocked it I'd have to turn it all the way round until the numbers matched up again (sad I know). I'd imagine the ratchet mechanism could cope with this constant 'use' but it would still be rather annoying.

While I've said I would never dive with it, it's still very important to me that the watch is waterproof. It would annoy me to have to protect my watch from such mundane things as heavy rain, and besides anything else it makes cleaning it a lot easier. 200m is rather excessive for what I would ever subject it to, but is no bad thing as thicker seals can degrade more before the watch stops being water resistant. Also, the crown screwing in moves it out of the way of knocks and strengthens it against any it might receive.

My last point on the case is also my first real negative point about the watch. The alarm button (at 2 o'clock) is pulled out to activate the alarm, and pushed in to deactivate it. I would have been inclined to have this the other way round (or move the button out of the way a little more) as there is definite potential for the alarm to be accidentally deactivated by a gentle knock in the right place, and I would say it's more important that the alarm definitely goes off when you want it to than definitely doesn't when you don't. Also, the watch beeps to tell you when you activate the alarm, but not when you deactivate it. Again I would have thought the other way round (or even better, both) would make more sense. However, this isn't too much of a problem for myself, and for that matter after a month or so of continuous use it hasn't happened yet. If I desperately need to be notified at a particular time I tend to use my mobile phone anyway just in case the watch chooses that moment for the battery to run out. Besides which I'm not sure how often most people would need to set the alarm, other than with the watch safe on the nightstand. It could be a problem for some people though I guess, so something to bear in mind.

9/10 - Very aesthetic, robust and waterproof, but slightly peculiar choice of alarm operation.

*The dial:*

The black dial with polished chrome markers fits very well with the monotone style of the rest of the watch, and makes the face an attractive focal point without it being too busy. The minute markers are at an angle between the dial and the bezel, which very effectively increases the readable area of the dial without it becoming too large in diameter. Every 5 minutes is marked with the appropriate number, which like the numbers on the bezel seems rather unnecessary to me, but I guess just having another line would be a little silly considering it would be situated just out from a large chrome hour marker.

The date window is pretty standard and the white background blends in well with the polished marker it's just inside of. I tend to prefer black on white to white on black anyway. I just think it looks neater.

A potential issue with the dial that I suspect is fairly unique to me is that the TAG Heuer logo is large and quite brightly coloured. I didn't buy the watch as a status symbol or anything like that, and in fact at this stage in my life (I'm a student) people would likely assume that it was a fake and I don't wish to be perceived as that sort of person. My girlfriend did point out that if people recognise it as being an expensive brand someone might try and mug me for it, but I reckon if they can make out the logo on the dial, they're looking hard enough to also be able to recognise a slightly smaller one in black and white. I really can't fault the watch for having its maker's mark on it, and besides which I think the logo does add a little to the dial, working with the red inner markers and alarm hand to stop the watch being entirely monotone.

While I've never found much use for luminous hands myself (I carry a torch, and have an LED clock in my bedroom), the hour and minute hands have a good area of luminous paint applied and do glow very well. There is also a small amount of paint on the alarm hand, which is a nice touch.

10/10 - Enough said

*The movement:*

Now normally I'm a big fan of mechanical watches. There's nothing quite like the knowledge that picking up your coffee mug has set in motion hundreds of precise cogs and springs that will eventually manifest themselves as the correct time. However, the inaccuracy of mechanical movements can bug me at times, and obviously the alarm function would be a non-starter without a battery tucked away in there somewhere. Still, it surprises me that none of the luxury manufacturers have come up with a better way of powering a quartz movement than using a disposable battery. I'd imagine that the 'automatic quartz' idea of the Seiko Kinetic has been very thoroughly patented and protected, but a fair few manufacturers have got solar power to work economically and reliably, and it disappoints me that companies such as Tag Heuer are so far behind. I guess that form of R&D may be low on their priorities as long as sales of their quartz models remain healthy, but I doubt I am the only person to have ever had second thoughts about a Tag Heuer because of the annual £45 pay-out needed to change the battery and possibly an o-ring or two. Along similar lines, a low power indicator would have been very useful and would appease a lot of my reservations about quartz movements' reliability. The battery hasn't run out on me yet so I can't be certain, but if the watch had this feature I'm sure it would be in the manual so I don't fancy my chances of getting a pleasant surprise in a few months.

The alarm is very simple to use. Move the red hand and when the hour hand next reaches it, the alarm will sound. Obviously this makes it a 12 hour alarm (i.e. you can't set the alarm more than 12 hours in advance) but as I've mentioned, when most people would just use it to wake them up in the morning I don't think that's too much of a problem. Another potential issue with this way of doing things is that the alarm cannot be precisely set. However with a good eye and a little practice you can reliably set it to within two or three minutes either side of where you want it to go off so this doesn't strike me as a problem. For me at least when I wake up and when I get up can be very different, so waking up anywhere between 6.57 and 7.03 isn't a huge concern. Still, I guess it could be for some people.

The alarm also has a feature where if you activate it shortly after it going off without changing the alarm time (i.e. you deactivate it to shut it up then activate it again) the alarm will sound again. This seems to happen for 20 minutes or so after the alarm time. I don't really know why it does this, or if it was even a conscious decision by Tag Heuer, but still I thought I should point it out.

It may sound silly but I'm a huge fan of the alarm tone. It first sounds four beeps, then waits around 5 seconds before beeping repeatedly for another 15 seconds or so. The gap between the first beeps and subsequent ones makes waking up to it a much less startling affair, so much so that despite the cost of a new battery I use this watch as my daily alarm (although I do have a rather more forceful one set a bit later just in case the tone's a little TOO gentle). 

My biggest problem with this watch is in setting the time. It works exactly as you'd expect, and pulling the crown out does stop the second hand (it really gets on my nerves when you can't set the second hand on a watch), but when you push the crown in it tends to take about 15 seconds before the minute hand will start moving (i.e. after 30 seconds the minute hand will only have reached ¼ of the way to the next marker). To set the correct time you therefore have to position the minute hand at the appropriate marker when the second hand is at 9 o'clock. Not much of a problem practically speaking but it still bugs me.

As well as this, the second hand seems to tick rather irregularly, occasionally missing the minute markers by quite a way, but sorting itself out on the next revolution. I did in fact feel the need to check with this forum to see if this was a fault and while I'm relieved that it isn't, I'd expect more attention to detail from such a renowned manufacturer.

7/10 - Accuracy and alarm only possible from quartz, but with associated expensive and frequent battery replacement. Technologically mediocre.

*Value for money:*

To give you a little background, I tend to judge value for money on a simple scale of 'how much I like it' per pound (or dollar). For instance, my old Citizen automatic cost me about £40. I like it more than 4 times as much as the cheap chronograph I got off the market for £10, so it is better value for money. When I compare my Citizen to a friend's £4000 Rolex, I don't think the Rolex is 100 times better so to me my Citizen is better value for money. 

This method of analysis usually leads me in a 'middle of the road' direction, and the watches I buy tend to be around the £150 mark. In the past I've had some pleasing surprises from the quality of lower priced watches, but only once before now have I ever experienced this the other way round. This watch functions well, is very aesthetic, but most of all it feels superb. I was won over to the idea of luxury brands when I tried on an Omega Seamaster Professional and it instantly became my grail watch. Since then only this watch has come close (surprisingly close as well, considering the price difference). So, is this watch 15 times better than my Citizen? It's a close call considering I think my Citizen was a very good buy indeed. However, I found this watch in mint condition on Ebay for just below £300 and 7 times better it most certainly is! 

10/10 - Enough said.

*In conclusion:*

The watch works well, looks great and feels fantastic to wear. While I'm working in a suit I'll wear this watch day in, day out. Even when I'm back to knocking about in jeans I think I'll have a lot of trouble putting something else on my wrist. Considering I'm very fond of every watch I own, that is no mean feat!

Total score: 46/50


----------



## Watch Watcher (Jul 12, 2007)

As in you agree?


----------



## Watch Watcher (Jul 12, 2007)

(The above was a response to a post that has now been deleted. How do I remove mine anyone?)


----------



## zenman (May 18, 2008)

thks for ur post.i bought this watch jus lately and ur post helped me,its a lovely watch and speakin for someone who has had an omega seamaster before,i prefer this watch.in all honesty if both watches were put through a strength test i think the seamaster would win but this isnt the point,the point is this watch feels more robust,looks more robust and lets face it unless u actually happen to leave it on a demolition site there aint much in the way ov daily livin thats gonna harm it,,lol.this watch is a lovely addition to any wrist and i thoroughly recomend it,and for the price it gives great value for money espcially when u get the jeweller to nock £55 quid off r.r.p...over and out.


----------



## jneiva (Jan 9, 2009)

I absolutely love this watch. It is very confortable on the arm, has a nice size. Not too big, not too small. I find it to be classier than the other Formula 1 models. It's a Tag Heur F1 for grown ups.


----------

